# Anyone seen Psionicist?



## A2Z (Jan 19, 2002)

I haven't seen him anywhere. He's one of the most prominent posters and he doesn't even seem to be registered. I hope we're not losing some of our regulars with the move.

Has anyone noticed others that are MIA?


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *I haven't seen him anywhere. He's one of the most prominent posters and he doesn't even seem to be registered. I hope we're not losing some of our regulars with the move.
> 
> Has anyone noticed others that are MIA? *




He's the only one I know of still unaccounted for.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

He just dropped by the IRC chat room, so he'll probably start posting soon.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 19, 2002)

Check out this thread... It might explain the where and the whys...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Wierd... I wonder what Psionicist did .


----------



## Tiefling (Jan 19, 2002)

Banned, huh? I don't know what Morrus is talking about there, though. Too bad, I liked the guy.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 19, 2002)

Hmmm... I think it's pretty obvious that he nosed around in places that were none of his business. Apparently, not for the first time.

So, yes, he has probably been given a free vacation from the boards, but it would surprise me if he hasn't learned his lesson when he returns. And then it'll all, hopefully, be water under the bridge.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Sigh. I hope he comes back soon... I always liked his posts. And his .sig was cool.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 20, 2002)

*There may be a problem...*

If Psionicist has been banned, doesn't that also block Decamber from the boards as they both use the same IP account?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: There may be a problem...*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *If Psionicist has been banned, doesn't that also block Decamber from the boards as they both use the same IP account? *



Yeah? That would be rather sad.

I miss my fav swedes.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

*Psionicist & Decamber*

Just wait, folks. Just wait...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Anyone seen Psionicist?*



			
				MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He's the only one I know of still unaccounted for. *



I haven't yet seen Angelsboi in the members list...


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2002)

*MIA?  Ouch.*

That's gotta sting... Psionicist was always one of my favorites too - I have gotten a chuckle out of his sig EVERY TIME I see it - even when it hasn't changed.    Ah well... and I'm sure Angelsboi'll turn up.  On the other hand - Tiefling's posting again... haven't seen him in a while, and I remember him posting in EVERYTHING when I first started lurking... wow, that *was* a while ago, wasn't it?


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Anyone seen Psionicist?*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *I haven't yet seen Angelsboi in the members list... *



Yeah your right, I thought I saw him, but I guess not.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

I haven't seen a post by Angelsboi in a while, even on the old boards....

Hope he'll come back soon .


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *I haven't seen a post by Angelsboi in a while, even on the old boards....
> 
> Hope he'll come back soon . *




I am pretty sure he started some thread in the not too distant past about Ravenloft - I think he was still around


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 20, 2002)

Angelsboi was around just before the boards switched.  I'm sure he'll be here shortly.  Psionicist will be back as well in a week or so. There were some (private) issues, and they've been worked out. It'll be good to see him again.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 20, 2002)

> Psionicist will be back as well in a week or so. There were some (private) issues, and they've been worked out. It'll be good to see him again.




By golly, do you guys get a free week in the "Advanced Tact" class before you get to be a moderator.  

PS - I was gonna recommend 10 mg of Ambien, 30 mg of Restoril, 10 mg of Valium, and perhaps a little xanax for all of those crappy sleepers that kept calling your name. Encourage them to drink a few beers before bed time, then see if they had trouble sleeping. I didn't think anybody would get the joke and some monkey boy might try it.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 20, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Angelsboi was around just before the boards switched.  I'm sure he'll be here shortly.  Psionicist will be back as well in a week or so. There were some (private) issues, and they've been worked out. It'll be good to see him again. *




That's good to hear. I'm glad everyone was able to work things out. I would have missed these guys if they'd not come back. As long as I've been posting these guys have been around. Well, I'm glad everything's kosher.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Angelsboi was around just before the boards switched.  I'm sure he'll be here shortly.  Psionicist will be back as well in a week or so. There were some (private) issues, and they've been worked out. It'll be good to see him again. *




I'm glad to hear. Hope we'll see him soon. I miss his funny .sig.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2002)

Remember that the URL to these boards was only made public yesterday, and hasn't been announce don the news page yet.  The only people who will have registered so far are those that happened to visit the boards in the last 24 hours and find out about the move.  A lot of people don't visit every day. 

As for Psionicist - he'll be registering in 7 days or so.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 20, 2002)

Ya...his sigs were funny...but I am sure he deserved a Vacation if it was deemed so...
And AB was around before the move...I think he had some personal issues to deal with...not sure so don't quote me on it


----------



## Jarval (Jan 20, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *As for Psionicist - he'll be registering in 7 days or so.  *




OK.  Does this mean that we will not be seeing Decamber for a week as well?

I hope AB is back soon.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *By golly, do you guys get a free week in the "Advanced Tact" class before you get to be a moderator. *



Actually, this has been common practice since Eric's time as owner of the boards. Now, since Morrus has taken over, we also have to learn "British Manners" for a week. Thankfully, we haven't yet had to learn to use British _spelling_ - but then, the profanity filters probably can handle that.


----------



## Zan Thrax (Jan 21, 2002)

Oh, I like the idea of that...  Force the americans to use the u no matter what they think!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Zan Thrax said:
			
		

> *Oh, I like the idea of that...  Force the americans to use the u no matter what they think! *



It's certainly possible to do that, at least...


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

Zan Thrax said:
			
		

> *Oh, I like the idea of that...  Force the americans to use the u no matter what they think! *




Well, the canadians have no problem with using the u's. 


colour - see.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 24, 2002)

Zan Thrax said:
			
		

> *Oh, I like the idea of that...  Force the americans to use the u no matter what they think! *



Me likey likey!

BWAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 24, 2002)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *Me likey likey!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAH! *




You damn Icelanders, bossing us around again.  Will we *never* be free of your tyrannical yoke?


----------



## Mark (Jan 24, 2002)

I just noticed the most recently registered member was....

Psionicist!

Welcome back, Big Guy!


----------



## Psionicist (Jan 24, 2002)

Woot! I whole thread about me. I feel honoured 

My ego just leveled up so I edited my avatar to fit my new egoistic style


----------



## Mark (Jan 25, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *My ego just leveled up...*




They'd better publish that Epic Handbook soon so I can double check that.


----------



## Psionicist (Jan 26, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> They'd better publish that Epic Handbook soon so I can double check that.  *




ROFLOL 

Go to the "God" chapter where rules for level 70 to 200 are presented


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ROFLOL
> 
> Go to the "God" chapter where rules for level 70 to 200 are presented  *



Actually, I think _this_ is what we are looking for here:

*Obliviousness [General Feat]*
You don't get it.
*Prerequisites:* Wisdom 6 or less.
*Benefits:* You get a +2 bonus on all checks to ignore any scorn, criticism, or attempt to verbally get rid of you. Further, you get a +1 bonus to all Will saving throws against fear and the DC to use the Intimidate skill on you is 2 higher than normal. However, you also get a -2 penalty to all Sense Motive skill checks and all Charisma-based skill checks.
*Special:* This feat can be taken multiple times; its effects stack.


----------



## Psionicist (Jan 26, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Actually, I think this is what we are looking for here:
> 
> Obliviousness [General Feat]
> You don't get it.
> ...




Woot! I have that feat for sure


----------



## A2Z (Jan 26, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Woot! I have that feat for sure  *



Oh my god! You just said woot!


----------



## Omegium (Jan 27, 2002)

And psionicist, tell us, how was your vacation?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Woot! I have that feat for sure  *



Heh. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 28, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *You damn Icelanders, bossing us around again.  Will we never be free of your tyrannical yoke? *



No! All the pieces are falling into place. My plan is in motion. Nothing can stop me now!! The world will be mine! Mine I say!! 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHH!!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2002)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *No! All the pieces are falling into place. My plan is in motion. Nothing can stop me now!! The world will be mine! Mine I say!!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHH!! *



Okay, you can play with it for a while. I'm done with it anyway...


----------



## Someguy (Jan 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Okay, you can play with it for a while. I'm done with it anyway...  *





but...but...

yoiu said I could have the world next... 

MOMMY, Shadow is playing unfair!!!


----------

